# freezing breaded chicken and fish



## jedvidlim (Dec 7, 2010)

hi,

currently doing a menu for a bistro restaurant and i was wondering if it is okay to bread chicken and fish then freeze it? i used to work at a higher end restaurant in a hotel and with anything breaded we usually do it to order.  the reason for freezing the breaded chicken and fish is that the current restaurant right now doesnt have that much man power and the owners would like to have everything "prepared".  im actually using panko breadcrumbs.  

my only concern is that the chicken would still be raw inside while the outside is already really brown.  

* im thinking to ensure that the chicken will be really cooked is to lightly fry it so that the breadcrumbs dont turn brown too fast.

* blanch fry then in the oven would be another option.

would be glad to hear your inputs. = )


----------



## brandon odell (Aug 19, 2012)

Why would you want to freeze it? That would give you a lower quality product that takes longer to cook after its ordered. Just prep your flour, egg wash, bread crumbs and meat for service. Wet tongs for the chicken and the eggs and dry tongs for the flour and bread crumbs. Pre-portion your meat and fry to order. Better product, faster production time. Less prep work.


----------



## jedvidlim (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi Brandon,

Thanks for your input.  Reason for freezing is as stated above.  I know that it cooks faster and better when breaded to order, Ive been there.  I would imagine it as kind of a "buffer",  Take the chicken out of the freezer, fry it and proceed to do something else since the menu has a few other items.  Though I would take into consideration breading to order if time allows. Thanks for your input.


----------



## brandon odell (Aug 19, 2012)

Lack of man power isn't a good reason to freeze it. You can bread it and cook it to order in less time than it takes to cook it from frozen. That's without accounting for the extra prep work. Their reasoning isn't sound.

Longer production times, inferior product, more prep work. Their perceived benefits are imagined.


----------

